# The Vaccine Club



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (May 13, 2021)

Have you been vaccinated yet? I got to take the first dose of the Pfizer vaccine, and I feel like shit. 

Not experiencing any pain at the site of the injection though. 

For those who have taken it: did you experience any side effects?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dabi (May 13, 2021)

Nope, there aren't any major side effects I felt apart from fatigue.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jim (May 13, 2021)

Side effects? I want front effects!
j/k

Reactions: Funny 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Karasu (May 13, 2021)

Nah - I'm not getting the vaccine. Don't see the need at this point.


----------



## Jim (May 13, 2021)

i plan to get it as soon as possible


----------



## Karasu (May 13, 2021)

Do you want mine, Jim?


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 13, 2021)

I have received the first dose, and will receive the second dose at the end of May; I experienced a headache and chills the day after receiving the vaccine, but I was perfectly fine the day after that, so I am very pleased that I received the vaccine.



Karasu said:


> Nah - I'm not getting the vaccine. Don't see the need at this point.



Attitudes such as that are what are preventing society from eliminating this disease.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Karasu (May 13, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I have received the first dose, and will receive the second dose at the end of May; I experienced a headache and chills the day after receiving the vaccine, but I was perfectly fine the day after that, so I am very pleased that I received the vaccine.
> 
> 
> 
> Attitudes such as that are what are preventing society from eliminating this disease.



Nah - the vaccine only last so long, and isn't 100 percent effective. The recovery rate from the virus itself is estimated to be greater than the efficacy of the vaccine 

Not trying to make light of it. It's just not something I worry about.


----------



## Jim (May 13, 2021)

Karasu said:


> Nah - the vaccine only last so long, and isn't 100 percent effective. The recovery rate from the virus itself is estimated to be greater than the efficacy of the vaccine
> 
> Not trying to make light of it. It's just not something I worry about.


you're saying something like 98% of people survive while the vaccine only guarantees 95% of the people will get immunity, correct?

I'm not sure why you're connecting those two numbers and concluding that vaccine isn't worth it. If everyone gets the vaccine, then 98% of 5% of the people who didn't get immunity will survive.

In other words, without the vaccine, 2% of the population dies. With the vaccine, 0.1% of the population dies. Effectively, the vaccine cuts the amount of deaths by a factor of 20 _if you just look at these numbers alone_.

However, the people who don't get immunity also have a higher survival rate and reduced symptoms, so that even people who are at risk like those who have not obtained immunity from the vaccine won't suffer as much and might survive.

So with the vaccine, the 5% of the people who suffer from the disease may have something resembling a 99.9% survival rate instead of 98%.

Now another thing is that every person who gets infected has a chance to create a mutation that may be worse and/or render the previous vaccine ineffective. Vaccinated individuals reduce the mutation rate because they destroy the virus sooner.

You may have seen the J&J vaccine being somewhere around 60% effective, however that vaccine uses an actual virus and may be more effective against mutation variants. It is also a single dose

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Eros (May 13, 2021)

I am one of the fortunate ones! My mother and I both had Pfizer vaccine. 2nd dose was completed on 3/18/2021. The side effects for me were fatigue mostly.


----------



## Nep Nep (May 14, 2021)

1st dose, fatigue, headaches, body aches. Had to work that day, was very angry all day.


----------



## Jim (May 14, 2021)

Nep Nep said:


> 1st dose, fatigue, headaches, body aches. Had to work that day, was very angry all day.


Sounds like you were being worked_ on_!
j/k


----------



## Xel (May 14, 2021)

I got vaccinated back in April, and I felt joint ache and fatigue for the first couple of days both times, but nothing too major.

If nothing else, it helps the statistics, cause I sure as hell don't want a second lockdown (even if it didn't personally affect me all that much).


----------



## wibisana (May 14, 2021)

my dad and mom hasnt even get one. here not all +60 yo people hasnt got it. my mom is 58
i am 34. it prolly will avaiable in dec.

despite i was contracted and recovered since now there is like 3-4 new variant pretty sure i want to get the shot (if it is affordable)


----------



## Yamato (May 14, 2021)

A friend got J&J and was basically miserable for two days. Fever, headache, nausea.
Another friend just got her second shot today and first shot she said no reaction. 
A cousin got J&J as well and no reaction. Another cousin got either Moderna or Pfizer, I forget. Slight reaction like tiredness, headache.
Parents got Moderna. First shot was okay but second shot was a bit rougher on them.

I haven't gotten it yet.


----------



## Magic (May 14, 2021)

Karasu said:


> Nah - I'm not getting the vaccine. Don't see the need at this point.


Hope you're young and not overweight. Good luck.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## savior2005 (May 14, 2021)

Pfizer Vaccine. No side affects at all with either shots for me, other than a sore left shoulder.


----------



## Jim (May 14, 2021)

savior2005 said:


> Pfizer Vaccine. No side affects at all with either shots for me, other than a sore left shoulder.


I guess you're really shouldering on
j/k

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## egressmadara (May 14, 2021)

one-dose pfizerfag over here, will get promoted to two-doser status on sunday.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Subarashii (May 14, 2021)

Pfizer bros 
Got both shots, I felt worse after the 1st shot, 2nd I felt fine


----------



## Natty (May 15, 2021)

RemChu said:


> Hope you're young and not overweight. Good luck.



Raw dogging covid-19. lets goooooooo

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## A Optimistic (May 15, 2021)

ITT: a bunch of americans bragging about they have access to vaccines

yes I'm booty blasted, still waiting for my first shot


----------



## Xel (May 15, 2021)

A Optimistic said:


> ITT: a bunch of americans bragging about they have access to vaccines
> 
> yes I'm booty blasted, still waiting for my first shot


I'm Russian  Got Sputnik'd.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1 | Neutral 1


----------



## Natty (May 15, 2021)

A Optimistic said:


> ITT: a bunch of americans bragging about they have access to vaccines
> 
> yes I'm booty blasted, still waiting for my first shot



What

why did they do that to your booty

what did they blast up there

are you ok

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (May 15, 2021)

Natty said:


> What
> 
> why did they do that to your booty
> 
> ...


----------



## Karasu (May 15, 2021)

Jim said:


> you're saying something like 98% of people survive while the vaccine only guarantees 95% of the people will get immunity, correct?
> 
> I'm not sure why you're connecting those two numbers and concluding that vaccine isn't worth it. If everyone gets the vaccine, then 98% of 5% of the people who didn't get immunity will survive.
> 
> ...


I really wasn't speaking to anything outside of my own decision concerning vaccination. I'm not worried about it. I've had this in my face since day one - I've probably had it? IDK. I'm very likely not going to go get a vaccine for this, just like l never go get a flu shot (I have no idea who gets the flu shot except very old, frail people). And honestly that's how I see this whole thing playing out - they will never get everyone vaccinated, we've seen multiple strains, and it will wind up like the flu/flu shot scenario.

Seriously, I see people wearing shitty masks down under their nose or around their chin all day long - we all share the same air being recirculated by air handling systems. Many people wear masks when mandated, but do whatever in their personal spaces, and get shit all over their hands, and then they walk around stores and public places touching every last damn thing (including their faces, rubbing their noses). The vaccine isn't 100 percent, it's unknown exactly how long they last, and who knows when recipients will become asymptomatically infected?  Now we're letting vaccinated people walk around with no masks...because it's 100 percent effective and they can't spread this? Patently false.

Sorry, I just see this whole situation as bullshit.



RemChu said:


> Hope you're young and not overweight. Good luck.



Meh - everything I just wrote above is about every possible age and physical condition. The public seems about as reactive to this as they are with things like obesity, or heart disease. How many people died of heart disease last year in America? More than this bug killed.

Last time I had a health assessment I was in the 97 percentiles. I've slacked off for a bit but by the time it rolls around again I will beat that score. I'm honestly not trying to troll this thread. I always suggest that people follow what they believe is right. More power to you guys.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (May 15, 2021)

A Optimistic said:


> ITT: a bunch of americans bragging about they have access to vaccines
> 
> yes I'm booty blasted, still waiting for my first shot



you should be able to get it in canada now depending on where you live

just dont go to shoppers to do it

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Natty (May 15, 2021)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> you should be able to get it in canada now depending on where you live
> 
> just dont go to shoppers to do it



Dw avalon, I can field this for you.

Ava doesn't live in Canada, he lives in a swamp

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (May 15, 2021)

our glorious supreme leader failed to secure any doses so like 2 people have been vacced here

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Jim (May 15, 2021)

Karasu said:


> Seriously, I see people wearing shitty masks down under their nose or around their chin all day long - we all share the same air being recirculated by air handling systems. Many people wear masks when mandated, but do whatever in their personal spaces, and get shit all over their hands, and then they walk around stores and public places touching every last damn thing (including their faces, rubbing their noses). The vaccine isn't 100 percent, it's unknown exactly how long they last, and who knows when recipients will become asymptomatically infected? Now we're letting vaccinated people walk around with no masks...because it's 100 percent effective and they can't spread this? Patently false.
> 
> Sorry, I just see this whole situation as bullshit.


the virus can't be spread through air alone, they can only be spread through the water. You can think of the mask trying to reduce the humidity that comes out of someone's mouth. That's why it's not that big of a deal when someone is wearing some cloth mask that's not N95. While N95 is _better,_ so long as you're obstructing direct airflow, you're reducing the range and/or amount of water droplets carrying the virus. There's a reason you're still told to social distance, don't touch your face, and wash your hands frequently.

An infected person is infected regardless of whether or not they're wearing their mask in their personal space. They're probably still carrying around the virus on their clothing and hands anyway, even if they kept the mask 24/7. The point isn't 100% reduction, the point is reduction. Again, even with the mask, we're supposed to still be cautious. As with all PPE, the mask should be your _last_ line of defense, not the first.

By the way, no vaccine is 100% effective, and no vaccine has ever been administered to 100% of the population of a country. Yet we still do it, and we actually still see people get infected with the diseases most of us has been vaccinated against. Here's the catch, this happens at a far far lower rate than when the diseases were in their prime, which is the point of the vaccine. We even completely eliminated one disease i forget what that was called.

Only 5% of the vaccinated people won't receive immunity, and even then, they carry the virus for a much shorter time than the infected. That's actually a smaller % of the amount of people who could infect others than the unvaccinated wearing masks and social distancing.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## reiatsuflow (May 15, 2021)

Reduction is a buzzword gentle sirs and ladies. It might mean a lot and it might mean effectively nothing.

Do bandanas substantially reduce airflow or no? None of these masks reduce reiatsuflow, I can tell you that much.


----------



## Natty (May 15, 2021)

reiatsuflow said:


> None of these masks reduce reiatsuflow, I can tell you that much.



it doesn't stop me from hoping

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Jim (May 15, 2021)

reiatsuflow said:


> Reduction is a buzzword gentle sirs and ladies. It might mean a lot and it might mean effectively nothing.


it means 95% reduction in our case 

If we were to reduce the amount of oxygen in our atmosphere by 95% we'd all be dead.


----------



## reiatsuflow (May 15, 2021)

Jim said:


> it means 95% reduction in our case



I'm  talking  about  bandanas pay attention.

If I don't strawman your point then I won't be able to argue with you.


----------



## Jim (May 15, 2021)

our atmosphere has 78% nitrogen and 21% oxygen, but if i were to reduce all air in our atmosphere by 50%, we'd all be dead even though there was only 21% oxygen to begin with


----------



## A Optimistic (May 15, 2021)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> you should be able to get it in canada now depending on where you live
> 
> just dont go to shoppers to do it





Natty said:


> Dw avalon, I can field this for you.
> 
> Ava doesn't live in Canada, he lives in a swamp



What sister Natty said, my swamp area of Canada can start booking first dose appointments on May 24th since I’m not in a hotspot. Second dose in September.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Harmonie (May 15, 2021)

I got the Moderna vaccine some time ago. The first shot I only had a sore arm. The second one I had a sore arm and then got a migraine and chills and night sweats. I got absolutely no sleep that night. But it's okay, at least I'm vaccinated!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Karasu (May 15, 2021)

Jim said:


> the virus can't be spread through air alone, they can only be spread through the water. You can think of the mask trying to reduce the humidity that comes out of someone's mouth. That's why it's not that big of a deal when someone is wearing some cloth mask that's not N95. While N95 is _better,_ so long as you're obstructing direct airflow, you're reducing the range and/or amount of water droplets carrying the virus. There's a reason you're still told to social distance, don't touch your face, and wash your hands frequently.
> 
> An infected person is infected regardless of whether or not they're wearing their mask in their personal space. They're probably still carrying around the virus on their clothing and hands anyway, even if they kept the mask 24/7. The point isn't 100% reduction, the point is reduction. Again, even with the mask, we're supposed to still be cautious. As with all PPE, the mask should be your _last_ line of defense, not the first.
> 
> ...


Fully aware of how it spreads - which is why I mentioned the masks. I clearly indicated that they are not being worn right. Besides being shit materials, most don't fit properly and have spaces around them so large you could drive a truck through. And social distancing is somewhat irrelevant when the HVAC system is drawing/pushing air around. I just went to the store. Carts not wiped, people without masks, people wearing them as chin bras, people standing in queue for far too long, people coughing. Fuck man, I could spend all day long counting the ways people don't give a shit.

Regarding personal spaces, I mentioned this because of asymptomatic infection. Currently, people can be infected and not even know it, do whatever before going in public. They can proceed to infect others by touching every last thing they come into contact with and half-assed wear a mask. From what I see, and probably from what you see if you're honest, for the most part people don't care much. I get it that some of these measures were to be intended to reduce exposure when they're followed, but IMO it's just bullshit window dressing.

I never said there was a vaccine that was 100% effective or administered to everyone. There is no "catch" for me - I understood everything you said before you said it. It matters as much to me as flu, and it seems like it's just a pain in the ass to everyone (judging by their reactions and observance of guidelines). This isn't something horrific like smallpox, plague, or an outbreak of ebola. I absolutely do not agree on your statement concerning efficacy (5% not immune) - that's wrong. It depends on if you were previously infected, your age, and which strain you're talking about and which vaccine (not to mention it's effectiveness against other/new strains). I am still not sure on how long it lasts (nobody can say because they don't know and it will vary), when the efficacy starts to decline, when the increase in transmission begins again, etc. Bottom line for me - if you are in the core risk group, and have some other vulnerability, do what you believe is right. For me, I'm not bothering with the vaccine. I digress. I think you see vaccination as a glass half full, and I see it...as a glass full of shit


----------



## savior2005 (May 15, 2021)

One of my friends tried to put a fridge magnet on the shoulder I got the Pfizer shot. He thinks that they put in a chip that will control me, hence he is convincing people not to get the shot and refuses to get it himself. However the magnet did not stick to my shoulder.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Karasu (May 15, 2021)

savior2005 said:


> One of my friends tried to put a fridge magnet on the shoulder I got the Pfizer shot. He thinks that they put in a chip that will control me, hence he is convincing people not to get the shot and refuses to get it himself. However the magnet did not stick to my shoulder.





I hope I don't sound like a rabid anti-vaxer. I'm not. I support the people in my life that want to get it. It's their choice, and what they believe in. But that's just hysterical. I would have a difficult time not messing with there mind...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Natty (May 15, 2021)

Ok I'm getting scared, did anyone else's boobs start getting bigger after their vaccine shot, I'm up two cup sizes after a few hours of my pfister shot

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Karasu (May 15, 2021)

Natty said:


> Ok I'm getting scared, did anyone else's boobs start getting bigger after their vaccine shot, I'm up two cup sizes after a few hours of my pfister shot


 ...starting to change my mind about this vaccine thingy.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jim (May 15, 2021)

Karasu said:


> I understood everything you said before you said it.


clearly not. You can even use a bug screen as a mask and that will reduce the rate at which you spread the virus, it just won't be as effective as a cloth mask and a lot less effective as an N95 mask. As for HVAC systems, they also have filters which trap moisture. Any sort of material that will get wet when sprayed will reduce the spread. Notice I'm always saying reduce the spread and not eliminate. You can reduce the spread more or less. The reason other people aren't caring could be because they're looking at other people, getting mad and stop caring. If everyone started caring about it, then everyone would start caring about it.

Just because people don't care about it doesn't mean it's not deadly. If it weren't, you wouldn't have country topping 300,000 deaths per day suddenly when they were doing so well managing it beforehand. Even if you assume that the vaccine is only 50% effective (which is lower than the J&J vaccine even) then you're still saving 150,000 people _per day. _(even more since you'll still have resistance without complete immunity)

For reference, measles, something we vaccinate against and it's death rate is measured in single digits per 1,000. The coronavirus is measured in single digits per 100. That is, Corona is more than 10x more deadly than measles. Measles however, is much more contagious.

Also, i'm not sure if you work in a health facility or whatnot, but that's one place that gets hit VERY hard. If someone gets into an accident and needs to be put on a heart and lung machine, that probably won't be available for him because they're all being used for those who didn't want to get vaccinated.

You keep mentioning you don't' know how long immunity will last, and/or that there could be other strains. you know what will increase the strains? The amount of people who don't get vaccinated will create more strains of the virus, putting the at risk people who were willing to take the vaccine at risk again. At the very least in the short term, people can take the vaccine which in every single country i've heard of, it's free. Even if your immunity does drop, you'll still retain resistance to the virus.

EDIT: Regardless, if you do get infected with the real virus and immunity doesn't last, the survival rate the next time will be far more unlikely compared to the first.

Also, a lot of people don't' care about drinking and driving, that never stopped it from being dangerous. You keep saying "people don't care" but that has no relevance on the danger. Just like drunk driving, it also puts others at risk when people don't care about spreading it. Just like drunk driving, you're not guaranteed to die from it either.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## UtahCrip (May 16, 2021)

had to get vaccinated cause of occupational hazards. cant social distance is i get locced up again. plus i sometimes have to put the heater to peoples faces. 

i aint as worried bout getting the rona but ima still wear my mask to hide my identity tho.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 16, 2021)

Since this pandemic was one of the most severe health crises in a century, the amount of effort dedicated to producing a vaccine was unprecedented in human history, which is great, so will scientists continue to use that focus for further medical advancements?



UtahCrip said:


> had to get vaccinated cause of occupational hazards. cant social distance is i get locced up again. plus i sometimes have to put the heater to peoples faces.
> 
> i aint as worried bout getting the rona but ima still wear my mask to hide my identity tho.



I admit that I find myself questioning if you are truly a Crip, as you claim to be; I do not know any Crips, personally, but any member of a sub-culture or in-group does not usually feel the need to constantly assert their status, as such; I am a nerd, but I do not constantly brag about being one, so I imagine that the majority of Crips do not need to constantly state that they are such.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Djomla (May 16, 2021)

I was planning to get it. Then I got infected. Then my sister and her husband who did get the vaccine were infected. Then my brother in law family who also got the vaccine were infected. And now I just don't see the point of having one.


----------



## UtahCrip (May 16, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I admit that I find myself questioning if you are truly a Crip, as you claim to be; I do not know any Crips, personally, but any member of a sub-culture or in-group does not usually feel the need to constantly assert their status, as such; I am a nerd, but I do not constantly brag about being one, so I imagine that the majority of Crips do not need to constantly state that they are such.


where was I bragging, cuz? just talking bout everyday life over here in the hood.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 16, 2021)

UtahCrip said:


> where was I bragging, cuz? just talking bout everyday life over here in the hood.



That is what I mean; you act as if your entire identity is defined by beign a Crip, or claiming to be one, but I do not center my entire identity around being a nerd.



Djomla said:


> I was planning to get it. Then I got infected. Then my sister and her husband who did get the vaccine were infected. Then my brother in law family who also got the vaccine were infected. And now I just don't see the point of having one.



That attitude is what is hindering progress; being infected does not mean that you should not receive the vaccine, as the vaccine can prevent future infections.


----------



## UtahCrip (May 16, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> That is what I mean; you act as if your entire identity is defined by beign a Crip, or claiming to be one, but I do not center my entire identity around being a nerd.


what you talking bout? every other post you make is about not getting girls. thats some nerd shit. cuz.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 16, 2021)

UtahCrip said:


> what you talking bout? every other post you make is about not getting girls. thats some nerd shit. cuz.



Now, you are playing into negative stereotypes; this is the 2020's, not the 1980's or 1990's; nerds are cool, now, and no longer anti-social or unpopular with women.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## UtahCrip (May 16, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Now, you are playing into negative stereotypes; this is the 2020's, not the 1980's or 1990's; nerds are cool, now, and no longer anti-social or unpopular with women.


if they so cool why aint you getting in any guts?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 16, 2021)

UtahCrip said:


> if they so cool why aint you getting in any guts?



If I knew that, I would not be posting in the relationship advice thread.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Harmonie (May 17, 2021)

Natty said:


> Ok I'm getting scared, did anyone else's boobs start getting bigger after their vaccine shot, I'm up two cup sizes after a few hours of my pfister shot



Really? 

*looks down* 

Nope, no bigger here. But I did get the Moderna. Darn! I knew I should have gotten the Pfizer instead.  ...J/K.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## wibisana (May 17, 2021)

just watch the news, the price is unaffordable for me. the govt expect the company will pay for their employee but im pretty sure my company wont prioritise me lel

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wibisana (May 17, 2021)

i prolly will wait it become cheap or covered by my national healthcare insurance


----------



## Ashi (May 17, 2021)

Jim said:


> Side effects? I want front effects!
> j/k


i hate you sometimes

Reactions: Like 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Mider T (May 17, 2021)

Jim said:


> virus can't be spread through air alone, they can only be spread through the water. You can think of the mask trying to reduce the humidity that comes out of someone's mouth. That's why it's not that big of a deal when someone is wearing some cloth mask that's not N95. While N95 is _better,_ so long as you're obstructing direct airflow, you're reducing the range and/or amount of water droplets carrying the virus. There's a reason you're still told to social distance, don't touch your face, and wash your hands frequently.
> 
> An infected person is infected regardless of whether or not they're wearing their mask in their personal space. They're probably still carrying around the virus on their clothing and hands anyway, even if they kept the mask 24/7. The point isn't 100% reduction, the point is reduction. Again, even with the mask, we're supposed to still be cautious. As with all PPE, the mask should be your _last_ line of defense, not the first.
> 
> By the way, no vaccine is 100% effective, and no vaccine has ever been administered to 100% of the population of a country. Yet we still do it, and we actually still see people get infected with the diseases most of us has been vaccinated against. Here's the catch, this happens at a far far lower rate than when the diseases were in their prime, which is the point of the vaccine. We even completely eliminated one disease


You can't say all of this


Jim said:


> i forget what that was called.


And then say this


----------



## Karasu (May 17, 2021)

Jim said:


> clearly not. You can even use a bug screen as a mask and that will reduce the rate at which you spread the virus, it just won't be as effective as a cloth mask and a lot less effective as an N95 mask. As for HVAC systems, they also have filters which trap moisture. Any sort of material that will get wet when sprayed will reduce the spread. Notice I'm always saying reduce the spread and not eliminate. You can reduce the spread more or less. The reason other people aren't caring could be because they're looking at other people, getting mad and stop caring. If everyone started caring about it, then everyone would start caring about it.
> 
> Just because people don't care about it doesn't mean it's not deadly. If it weren't, you wouldn't have country topping 300,000 deaths per day suddenly when they were doing so well managing it beforehand. Even if you assume that the vaccine is only 50% effective (which is lower than the J&J vaccine even) then you're still saving 150,000 people _per day. _(even more since you'll still have resistance without complete immunity)
> 
> ...


  – nah, I understand.

Masks - I’m not sure why you keep trying to explain about reduction. Notice I'm always saying half-assed. Half-assed doesn’t mean nothing took place. It means something isn’t being done properly and is producing shit results. HVAC systems do filter air, but that doesn’t help people near air returns, for people standing down wind from infected people standing in front of vents, or disturbed air in either direction. Again, IMO this is all half assed, but you’re fine with half-assed because you think anything is better than nothing. And I get that. You see this as a serious thing, and even fractional percentages of increase are important. I just don’t feel that way. Kinda beyond caring.

Regarding survival rate of those that are reinfected - far more likely to die? I think that's a stretch, and the articles I've seen do not indicate this at all. The documented cases of reinfection have shown that symptoms have been non existent/mild in some cases, severe in others. It depends on several factors. This has been my understanding since it was mentioned in the media.

I’m fully aware of all of the mortality rates for the diseases I posted, how contagious they are, infection protection, on and on and on. I’m aware of the situation at many hospitals. None of this is new, shocking, or anything I don’t understand. Again, people are not reacting to this situation like it’s a super scary, killer bug. You mention hospitals (being hit hard). I wonder why such a low rate of vaccination in medical facilities? I don't see that changing. Dangerous – perhaps acceptably so for the multitude? There are lots of situations that are dangerous, and decisions that are made by some that effect others. I get you take this issue much more seriously than I. I'm not trying to be rude or anything. Again, kinda beyond caring. I don't see this going away. I think it's here to stay like the flu.


----------



## Kingslayer (May 19, 2021)

Karasu said:


> Nah - I'm not getting the vaccine. Don't see the need at this point.


Well you might need one the new indian variant is hospitalizing young people in india. 

It's very likely this variant will spread worldwide soon.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Kingslayer (May 19, 2021)

I need to take my first dose, unfortunately  paid the price for underestimating the virus and got infected  . 

My country has opted for Sinopharm, moderna , AstraZeneca.  So I am not sure what vaccine I need to take ?

Been reading on side effect here and honestly I have seen positive reaction towards moderna , so far there has been no one who has given review on chinese vaccine.


----------



## Sunrider (May 19, 2021)

Second shot next week (Moderna, for whatever that's worth).

That first one rolled over me pretty rough, like a particularly nasty case of the cold... but it was 2 and a half days max before I was mostly fine. The soreness faded so gradually I don't even recall when I stopped feeling it.


----------



## dergeist (May 19, 2021)

RemChu said:


> Hope you're young and not overweight. Good luck.



As long as the vitamins and minerals are up to date


----------



## Karasu (May 19, 2021)

Dark Shadow said:


> Well you might need one the new indian variant is hospitalizing young people in india.
> 
> It's very likely this variant will spread worldwide soon.



Indian Variant - B.1.617



> "The WHO [World Health Organization] has declared B.1.617 a 'Variant of Interest' instead of a 'Variant of Concern,'" she wrote.
> 
> WHO defines a "" as one that has been found to cause community transmission, has been found in multiple COVID-19 cases or clusters, or has been found in multiple countries. In contrast, a "variant of concern" is defined as one that has been associated with or has demonstrated increased transmissibility, increased virulence, a change in clinical disease, or decreased effectiveness of efforts to control or treat the illness."

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Catamount (May 21, 2021)

The one we have here has low efficacy and shows pretty serious side effects, more problematic than the virus type we have as the most widespread here. So I am not getting it yet. I would though if there was more choice. And if I lived where I am actually supposed to be  cause you need family doc to get it and... uhm... well shit. Made some dumb decisions in this life, paying for them for years.
I am tired of freaking out every month when I travel to visit my parents that despite taking all the measures I can I am still risking. So I would get it. However, in the current situation, when my parents are not in danger of the virus for a few months (yeah lol but it was mild), and I know for a fact that COVID is the case when my employer would provide support, I am avoiding the vaccine with the heart-related side effects I am predisposed to get.



Karasu said:


> (I have no idea who gets the flu shot except very old, frail people


Adults who used to work in office open space and know exactly how the flu feels when you live alone and need to work  I have spent 20 unpaid days at home cause of how actual flu, not some random cold, goes for those who are not teenagers anymore. Is shit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (May 22, 2021)

Dark Shadow said:


> I need to take my first dose, unfortunately  paid the price for underestimating the virus and got infected  .
> 
> My country has opted for Sinopharm, moderna , AstraZeneca.  So I am not sure what vaccine I need to take ?
> 
> Been reading on side effect here and honestly I have seen positive reaction towards moderna , so far there has been no one who has given review on chinese vaccine.


You trust a Chinese vaccine?


----------



## Nep Nep (May 22, 2021)

Second shot today, hopefully won't be bowled over hard~


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (May 22, 2021)

Got the second dose of AstraZeneca yesterday. I experienced side-effects both times. Extreme tiredness, muscle ache, shivers (no fever) and I felt ill, like just before a cold breaks out. It calmed down the next day both times though. 

All in all, I’m pleased to be fully vaccinated now. It will allow me to travel freely and visit my family that haven’t seen in 1 1/2 years.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Van Basten (May 23, 2021)

On track to get my second shot of the Moderna vaccine.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 23, 2021)

I shall be receiving the second dose of the vaccine on Wednesday (May 26), so I hope that I do not have too severe of a reaction to it.


----------



## Schneider (Jun 28, 2021)

Bump

My family just got fully vaccinated today, we are due for our second jab next month. Got the CoronaVac, an imported Sinovac batch used by our statewide health care workers. Minimal if very light side effects on the first shot; my 50+ year old mom got more appetite than usual and drowsiness, i strangely got energy _surplus _few hours on-set but got sleepy earlier at night, while nothing on my little bro so far.


Mider T said:


> You trust a Chinese vaccine?


A lot of us in broke third world countries don't have many options. Only Astrazenecca and Sinovac are available to us. AZ, despite it's nasty side effects would have been my pick as it actually tested efficacy against the delta variant, but at the time only Sinovac was available to me. With the corrupt, convoluted and shitty bureaucratics of our vaccine distribution programme I'd risk my chance to get a jab to an indefinite delay, so I took the earliest chance i can get. Maybe get an mRNA vaccine later.

Only Sinovac itself had any statements regarding the delta variant, which out of conflict of interest is hardly unbiased and by all means should be done by a neutral third party. But what we do know, is that we had used it on the whole country's healthcare workers, and against the more virulent, more pathogenic, and more transmissible variant today, we are faring much better than last year when we were all unvaccinated, facing the less deadly variant. Our medics didn't drop dead like flies against the _worse_ variant this time. So yeah, a decent protection is better than none at all, sometimes the best doesnt necessarily need to be the best, but what's available.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## pfft (Jun 28, 2021)

is anyone here double vaxxed?  Read about others who are


----------



## Sunrider (Jul 1, 2021)

Second shot didn't hit me nearly as hard as the first. Basically some soreness and 12 hours of light fatigue, but I was pretty functional otherwise.

Still took that extra day off tho

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Island (Jul 7, 2021)

Don’t troll this thread.

It’s okay to be hesitant or decide not to vaccinate, but don’t come here to make bait posts about how vaccinated people are lab rats, etc.

Reactions: Agree 5 | Winner 1


----------



## slicey (Jul 9, 2021)

Have decided to wait for now, I'm not at all comfortable with the idea of the mRNA or viral vector vaccines. From what i can see via stats they work for the vast majority, but indications are they are not investigating the people who suffer serious side effects fully, or if they are they aren't being transparent. I can understand why, because they don't want to frighten people into not taking the vaccine, however I have blood issues running in my family so i don't want to take the risk.

There are a couple in development that use the whole inactive virus (the old fashioned type) that i would be much more interested in taking, as it is a tried and tested method, and indications are that they would provide a wider range of protection against new variants (which will always be a reality).

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Subarashii (Jul 9, 2021)

A Optimistic said:


> ITT: a bunch of americans bragging about they have access to vaccines
> 
> yes I'm booty blasted, still waiting for my first shot


You get a shot at the shot yet?


----------



## Pilaf (Jul 9, 2021)

I've been fully Moderna'd for over a month now, probably 2, and now I'm waiting for that Delta Booster that just announced.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jim (Jul 9, 2021)

Pilaf said:


> I've been fully Moderna'd for over a month now, probably 2, and now I'm waiting for that Delta Booster that just announced.


it'd suck if the unvaccinated keep creating these variants.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jul 9, 2021)

Jim said:


> it'd suck if the unvaccinated keep creating these variants.



Don't spread fear and division jim.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Pilaf (Jul 9, 2021)

Jim said:


> it'd suck if the unvaccinated keep creating these variants.



For them, maybe.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Jul 9, 2021)

i got the second dose of the Pfizer vaccine Thursday

where are the people who said you wouldn't get your period after? i just wanna talk ....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Worm Juice (Jul 13, 2021)

Got the first pfizer 26th of june. Got a rash on my arm one week later that disappeared a couple of days later. No other strong side effects.


----------



## JJ Baloney (Jul 13, 2021)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> i got the second dose of the Pfizer vaccine Thursday
> 
> where are the people who said you wouldn't get your period after? i just wanna talk ....


Wait, it doesn't take away your periods??? Damn!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Solsikke (Jul 19, 2021)

Got my 2nd Moderna dose on the 7th

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Raiden (Jul 20, 2021)

Took Pfizer. didn't have any issues.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JH24 (Jul 23, 2021)

I got my second Moderna dose Wednesday. Began feeling unwell in the evening. Barely slept that night, and when I did I had those weird dreams/hallucinations about people in my room.

Took Thursday off. Spend the day on the couch. Was sweating buckets and had some pretty intense joint/muscle pain. (Not unbearable)

Today I'm feeling better again. Most symptoms were gone around Thursday evening.


----------



## Smoke (Jul 24, 2021)

WOOO!!!!

Done. 

I've been waiting 6 weeks to post here. 

Got my first shot 6 weeks ago at 10:20am PT
Got my 2nd one 2 weeks ago at 10:20am PT
Waited the 2 weeks for 5g receiver cells to spread. And now it's 10:20am pt, and I'm considered fully vaxxed.


Been a long time since I joined a club. So this feels pretty good.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Schneider (Jul 25, 2021)

Got my second sinovac (coronavac) jab yesterday.

Came home with a sore arm, which became quite an obstruction to my impromptu self-pleasuring endeavour that night, which displeases me

Reactions: Funny 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Nep Nep (Jul 25, 2021)

Schneider said:


> Got my second sinovac (coronavac) jab yesterday.
> 
> Came home with a sore arm, which became quite an obstruction to my impromptu self-pleasuring endeavour that night, which displeases me



Duhhhh always get it in your non-dominant arm

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Smoke (Jul 26, 2021)

Schneider said:


> Got my second sinovac (coronavac) jab yesterday.
> 
> Came home with a sore arm, which became quite an obstruction to my impromptu self-pleasuring endeavour that night, which displeases me


The nurse that gave it to me, told me that the more I used my arm, the less sore it would be.

So when she asked me what arm I wanted it on, it was a no brainer. I think the problem was that you waited till night time. I went home and popped one off immediately to get some blood rushing, then 2 later in the day. No soreness for this guy.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Schneider (Jul 26, 2021)

Nep Nep said:


> Duhhhh always get it in your non-dominant arm





Smoke said:


> The nurse that gave it to me, told me that the more I used my arm, the less sore it would be.
> 
> So when she asked me what arm I wanted it on, it was a no brainer. I think the problem was that you waited till night time. I went home and popped one off immediately to get some blood rushing, then 2 later in the day. No soreness for this guy.


Anyway i did try to push through with my non-dominant arm

It felt like someone else's hand got a hold on little john while simultaneusly grabbing another man's junk at the same time

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Delta Shell (Jul 28, 2021)

Second Moderna booked for next week.

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Mirror Mirror (Aug 5, 2021)

The vaccine is a life saver, there's nothing that can go wrong after taking it, I don't get peopld who don't.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Pilaf (Aug 6, 2021)

I wouldn't phrase it that way. There's side effects possible for any medicine or vaccine. It's just that the ones reported so far for these mRna vaccines are either very rare or otherwise very mild. The ones I experienced for Moderna were comparable to the yearly Flu shot or the occasional booster for Tetanus or the like.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## reiatsuflow (Aug 6, 2021)

damn our mods suddenly flipflopped and mirror mirror got banned for saying vaccines are life savers.


----------



## Jim (Aug 6, 2021)

reiatsuflow said:


> damn our mods suddenly flipflopped and mirror mirror got banned for saying vaccines are life savers.


I'm not sure that's the reason


----------



## Gerjaffers786 (Aug 7, 2021)

Yes, I have got my first one, going to get my second one soon.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 16, 2021)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Avairto (Sep 4, 2021)

I'm taking mine tomorrow, finally I'm done waiting.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trance (Sep 4, 2021)

took both

arm was sore for a couple days afterward

das bout it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Sep 15, 2021)

Booster shots ftw!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## wibisana (Sep 15, 2021)

got 1st shot at last week's saturday. feels like shit lol.

i wasnt 100% when i took the shot, then my sore throat went highwire then go to doctor to get it fix. my sore throat went away but last night i have fever too. like not fever hot temperature but really bad cough and hiccups due to cold/chill air.visited another doctor a specialist. hope her medicine works my 2nd illness

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## wibisana (Sep 15, 2021)

i know i have to 100% fit when took thw shot but i've been waiting so long, really hard to get the seat if you are not in home town. + works will come soon, so i cant afford other delay lol. but i ended up taking more sick leave lol.

really bad sore throat i got before taking the vaccine and get really worse after, it was very hard to drink water.like you have open wound touching water. 

and 2nd illness that come with chill weather is actually old illness that come and go. last time i got this was is 2020.


----------



## Catamount (Sep 15, 2021)

wibisana said:


> really bad sore throat i got before taking the vaccine and get really worse after, it was very hard to drink water.like you have open wound touching water.


I know exactly what you are talking about, the horrible feeling of being helpless here cause you are thirsty and still can only drink with special precautions.  
Feel better soon

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## wibisana (Sep 15, 2021)

Catamount said:


> I know exactly what you are talking about, the horrible feeling of being helpless here cause you are thirsty and still can only drink with special precautions.
> Feel better soon


funnily the doctor told me that drinking alot would have helped to get better soon lol. so if i had drunk a lot of water maybe it wouldnt be as bad as it was lol.

im told to drink at least 4 times an hour


----------



## Catamount (Sep 15, 2021)

wibisana said:


> funnily the doctor told me that drinking alot would have helped to get better soon lol. so if i had drunk a lot of water maybe it wouldnt be as bad as it was lol.
> 
> im told to drink at least 4 times an hour


It of course helps a lot, this is the only original "medicine" against fever and inflammations that never fails. The problem is that doctors avoid prescribing adult syrup painkillers for this. Cause otherwise you would need to very slowly drink by basically pouring small portions down barely swallowing so that muscles move less


----------



## reiatsuflow (Sep 15, 2021)

I didn't know drinking water could help fevers.


----------



## wibisana (Sep 15, 2021)

reiatsuflow said:


> I didn't know drinking water could help fevers.


it is physics tbh. heat exchange like in radiator

you have fever, drink water, water get warmed then you pee warm water

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gerjaffers786 (Sep 15, 2021)

I am going to get my second one soon.


----------



## Sunrider (Sep 17, 2021)

I need to get around to that booster shot, but like with the first two I'm not overly fussed. 

But since I'm gonna do it sooner or later, may as well start planning for sooner, eh?


----------



## MrPopo (Sep 18, 2021)

Got my first jab a while ago, now I got free 5g

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 18, 2021)

After I heard that the man who made the vaccine didn't take it, I'm sure I won't take it either.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jim (Sep 18, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> After I heard that the man who made the vaccine didn't take it, I'm sure I won't take it either.


I really wish there was  a funnier rating than just "funny"

Reactions: Winner 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Pilaf (Sep 18, 2021)

"The man who made the vaccine"

>there are like 13 vaccines now developed by literal nations

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## reiatsuflow (Sep 18, 2021)

Can I be a part of your club.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 19, 2021)

Jim said:


> I really wish there was  a funnier rating than just "funny"



Me too  



Pilaf said:


> "The man who made the vaccine"
> 
> >there are like 13 vaccines now developed by literal nations



"Now" is the key word


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Nov 9, 2021)

I received my third dose today.  I feel good about it.   What the status on the booster shots in your countries?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Nov 9, 2021)

Dattebayo-chan said:


> I received my third dose today.  I feel good about it.   What the status on the booster shots in your countries?



Got my booster booked in for Thursday. I don't know what particular vaccine though. They aren't necessarily giving you the same vaccine as the previous two.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Nov 10, 2021)

Vagrant Tom said:


> Got my booster booked in for Thursday. I don't know what particular vaccine though. They aren't necessarily giving you the same vaccine as the previous two.



Great, good luck! 

It works similarly here. For me, dose 1 and 2 were AstraZeneca. Number 3 was Pfizer. They do have Moderna and Johnson&Johnson sometimes too. Depends on where and when you go.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 15, 2021)

Yep took it. And 90% double dose here and 95% single dose. Life is basically back to normal.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Nov 15, 2021)

At this point we should have an unvaccinated club instead since we're the statistical minority in most western countries (I think).


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Nov 15, 2021)

reiatsuflow said:


> At this point we should have an unvaccinated club instead since we're the statistical minority in most western countries (I think).



not gonna lie, the purebloods thing made me chuckle

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## reiatsuflow (Nov 16, 2021)

I _am_ a pureblood except for all the other vaccines I took when I was an infant and not old enough to make bad decisions for myself yet.


----------



## Pilaf (Nov 16, 2021)

Fully boosted now. Still no 5g and I haven't become a mutant yet.


----------



## Jim (Nov 17, 2021)

Pilaf said:


> Fully boosted now. Still no 5g and I haven't become a mutant yet.


I'm still too early for my booster


----------



## Pilaf (Nov 18, 2021)

Jim said:


> I'm still too early for my booster



I'm mister Day One on all my shit.


----------



## Jim (Nov 18, 2021)

Pilaf said:


> I'm mister Day One on all my shit.


I couldn't get an appointment 
not high risk enough.


----------



## Catamount (Nov 20, 2021)

I can confirm that everything about vaccines is a total bullshit.
This shit sucks.
I don't feel like someone rich and smart started controlling me and making decisions instead.
And today there was no Internet for 10 hours. OR MORE.
Nothing from what I was promised, outrageous. Not like I did it to stop freaking out I can cause someone's death by carrying the virus around and offering it a free evolution field wtf


----------

